# North Tea Power, Manchester



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

http://northteapower.co.uk/

http://www.twitter.cm/northteapower

North Tea Power is run by Wayne and Jane, who have created a lovely welcoming little space in Manchester. Originally envisaged as a specialist tea shop, they've added an espresso machine and HasBean beans (currently Blake blend) and a basic range of good food.

They're very friendly and welcoming, happy to chat about coffee/tea, etc. The espresso I had was very good, as was the Oolong tea and the soup of the day. They also offer tea espresso (tea brewed in a special espresso basket) - apparently popular across Asia but new to the UK.


----------

